# Quad Bunk Emergency Exit?



## pmm0 (Aug 17, 2004)

I have had my 26RS unit for a year now. I have noticed that there is no emergency exit in the quad bunk area in the front. On this trailer, there is only one door and it is next to the stove. All the windows in the bunk area are the lifting kind and only open about two inches. There is an emergency exit in the queen bed area at the back of the trailer. My concern is that if there was a kitchen fire, the children could be trapped in the front of the unit. 
I had contacted Keystone by email and they just gave me the standard "meets federal requirements" reply. Are there any of the 26RS or 28RSS units that have emergency exits in the bunk area?
PMM0


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I also have a 26rs and I just went out and there is no exit up front. I do think the kids would get out the door easier than we would out that little window in the back.I try not to think about having to get from the back to the front to get them up and out that door lets just hope that never happens.
John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The 28rss has 2 doors and 2 emergency window exits. With the stove / kitchen in the middle both ends of the trailer have two exit routes.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Where did they put the second window exit? I would think one is in rear slide.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My '04 26RS has an emergency egress window located in the rear slide, and another in the port side lower bunk of the bunkhouse. I don't know what is required by code, but for more information you could try to contact the RVIARecreational Vehicle Industry Association. I believe this is the organization that sets standards and codes for the industry.

I will take a picture of the bunkhouse egress window and post it here later today.

Tim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Our '04 26RS also has an Emergence Exit located on the bottom left side (as your looking into the bunkhouse).


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well thats strange two 04 26rs with egress window two without.Must have been a day off for QC.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I didn't get a chance to get a picture today. I will try tomorrow.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have a 05 26RS it has a emergency exit in the queen bed as well as in the port side of
lower bunk in bunkroom. I also took notice that all the widows swing out not like our old 21RS
witch you had to pull those tabs to open the windows


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I, too, have an 04 26RS. We have an exit window in bunk house too. As a matter of fact, I noticed it swinging open on our last trip while driving down the highway at 65MPH! Had to pull over at the first rest area and close it. Evidently, the younger of the two grandkids had been playing with it before we left.

Check all windows before travelling!

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That is odd that KEYSTONE would change the exit plan. ESPECIALLY in units with one exit/entry door.

One reason I like the upgraded (from '03 to '04 style) BIKE ACCESS door on my 25RSS, is the fact it can now be opened from the inside, and serves as another escape route.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Here is the egress window in the bunkhouse.

26RS bunkhouse egress window

I linked it because I could seem to get the image link to work..kept telling me I was trying to link a dynamic image, whatever that is. It might be that the picture was too big. I will try to shrink it, and re-post. Until then, view this one...

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I may have to check into why they put that window in some units and not others in the same model year. It looks like there is a screen in it. Will it open as a regular window or just egress?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It can be set to one position about 6" open. It has a latch that will hold it in that position.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I know we have one in the rear slide, but I think that's it other than the two doors. Doesn't really matter though, if there is a fire nothing is going to stop me from plowing my butt into the camper to save my boys period end of subject (sorry firemen it might be a dumb attitude but its mine







). Besides my six year old wouldn't know how to get out of one anyway if he was freaking out.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It's never too late to have fire drills, or at least show your children how to escape the OUTBACK in case of fire.

They may not know how to operate the emergency windows. Even the smallest kids should at least be able to unlatch the window locks.

EVERYONE should have a fire safety plan...even camping!

Also...show your spouse/children where your fire extinguisher is, and read the operating instructions. My wife didn't know there was an extinguisher until I showed it to her!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Your absolutly right on fire drills and safety but I'm thinking the same as Y . If there is a fire I will get my kids out period.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

First, to answer your question, yes there is a screen. The little lever pulls out 90 degrees, then pushes out, opening the window. There is a notch, like Andy said that will keep it open. To use it for an escape, just push past the notch, the the lever will clear the jamb, and the window will swing freely.

The screen comes out easier than it goes back in. My son, who typically sleeps in that bunk is well versed in how to open it and remove the screen. God bless his little heart. I didn't even have to show him, he tried it on his very own.

As far as running in to save others, the text book answer I'm supposed to give you is to get out and stay out, and leave the dangerous stuff to those of us with the proper training AND equipment. That being said, I will say, I would'nt blame you for running in after your children. Just keep one thing in mind, and I'm sure Jolly and the other FF's here will agree with me. If you were going to build something that you wanted to burn real fast, and hot, it would look an awful lot like a travel trailer. All those light weight building materials have one thing in common.....they love to burn, and they burn hot; much hotter and faster then just wood.

Just keep that in mind, and pray that no of us needs to see just how hot or fast they burn.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Tim 
Well put and how right you are







. I'm an electrician so maybe my next mod should be an adressable fire alarm, exit lights, battery packs,and a knox box so you guys can get in







. Do you think I could sell Keystone on that one.
John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pete I couldn't agree more, at our home we do a drill every couple of months. Heck even my kids remind me!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> Pete I couldn't agree more, at our home we do a drill every couple of months. Heck even my kids remind me!
> [snapback]18998[/snapback]​


Excellent! There's been 3 home fires in the area within 2 weeks here. All of them had fatalities, and some were children.

Children are very smart, and learn from example. Be a good example!

Now if you plumbers can help me with my OUTBACK fire sprinkler mod....


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We keep two extenguishers in the camper and I have a small one in the Expedition. One of the extenguishers is accessible from outside and one is nearer the bed (I've been thinking about putting it inside the step to the slide, open on the front for easy access).

I've also been thinking of getting a bigger one for the TV.

I must admit - I have shown my kids how the emergency exits work but we haven't had any drills. I'm putting that on my list to do for summerization time. My oldest will probably groan but ought to stop pretty quickly if I tell her it is a condition of going camping.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

My bet would be that Keystone ran short of the egress windows and because they technically meet code with only one .. allowed the product ship under a waiver or deviation.

That's my manufacturing/purchasing background explanation anyway!

Wayne


----------

